# Can't Install KDE



## Israel (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a long time Linux geek but this is my first experinence with Unix.  I installed FreeBSD 7.2 on VmWare with x11 no problem. I read this about installing KDE and re-installed the distro to try installing kde from the installation of FreeBSD.  I marked every KDE package I could, rebooted, and nothing. Typed "startx" at the command-line and 2 gui consoles popped up that froze the OS.  Went back in and tried to re-install kde with ports.  I went to both /usr/ports/x11/kde3 and /usr/ports/x11/kde4 and tried "make install clean" with both of these only to get the same results. After a long install it would eventually crap out with a bunch of error1 messages. I'm about to throw in the towel but decided to give this one last chance and post here.  Call me a wuss, but I like a little bit of gui.


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 19, 2009)

please put in here more log about error
I think this link is better

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 19, 2009)

What errors pop up on the console and in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

Does Xorg work or did you try running KDE directly?


----------



## Israel (Dec 19, 2009)

I followed the link mfaridi posted.  After using pkg_add I tried installing kde3 again. Was asked to uninstall the previous, did that.  Installed again and no errors. Edited the xinitrc file like the link said.  Typed "startx" at the command-line and sure enough there was a welcome screen for KDE.  I was so happy until I realized that neither the mouse, enter, or tab key worked.  I could not finish the simple kde configuration...


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 19, 2009)

Israel said:
			
		

> I followed the link mfaridi posted.  After using pkg_add I tried installing kde3 again. Was asked to uninstall the previous, did that.  Installed again and no errors. Edited the xinitrc file like the link said.  Typed "startx" at the command-line and sure enough there was a welcome screen for KDE.  I was so happy until I realized that neither the mouse, enter, or tab key worked.  I could not finish the simple kde configuration...


Use this link for use mouse

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html


----------



## mickey (Dec 19, 2009)

Israel said:
			
		

> I was so happy until I realized that neither the mouse, enter, or tab key worked.  I could not finish the simple kde configuration...



Have a look here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4224


----------



## avilla@ (Dec 19, 2009)

have a look here, too: http://wiki.freebsd.org/KDE4


----------



## Israel (Dec 19, 2009)

IT WORKS! Thanks so much for keeping me going!


----------

